

Terahertz polarizers will create a number of new opportunities and gizmos - ChuckMcM
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/01/120130172615.htm

======
ChuckMcM
Not that too many people will notice, but this will be very important in the
next 5 - 10 years. Hand held terahertz instruments which are frequency agile
can do the kinds of things you heard about on Star Trek, scan for chemicals,
identify things that are unknown, see bombs in boxes, show insects in walls,
show bedbugs, etc etc.

The reason is because of the interesting place where tHz waves sit in the
spectrum, between what we think of as radio and light.

